# "Noob" question: D90 or D5100



## cp24eva

Hi all. i recently bought a d5100. Im a beginner. After the fact of buying the d5100 (which I like) is the d90 considered "better"? and Why is it better or worse? Could you guys give me some feedback on this? I am considering taking the d5100 back and going to Ritz to get a d90 is the pros outweight the cons. 

AND PLEASE...BE EASY ON ME. YES I'M A NOOB as you guys say.


----------



## jwbryson1

I have the D90, which has an internal focusing motor that the D5100 does not have.  For that reason alone I'd prefer the D90 over the D5100, even though the D5100 is a more recent model.


----------



## jwbryson1

FYI:

Nikon D5100 vs D90


----------



## Kerbouchard

Yes, the D90 is better.  It can autofocus with older lenses and it has more external controls.  It also can command a Nikon Flash wirelessly.  A D5100 has better video and a flip out screen.  Both things that personally, I don't care about, so between the two, I will always say a D90.

As far as you returning a camera because you didn't do your research prior to the purchase, and placing the burden on the store to take back a camera that is not defective, I guess that's a personal choice.


----------



## gryffinwings

I see no reason to switch from the D5100 that you already have to the D90. I don't see much of an advantage with the D90. Since you don't have much invested in Lens, most lens you get have internal motors in them already as far as I know. Also you can do most of what you want as long as you have the appropriate setup for what you want to do. Shutter and Aperture are adjusted by using the same dial you just have to hold down a button to switch the function of the dial and there is another button that you can program as you like including ISO, so no big deal there, just need to get used to the camera in my opinion.


----------



## DScience

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> Yes, the D90 is better.  It can autofocus with older lenses and it has more external controls.  It also can command a Nikon Flash wirelessly.  A D5100 has better video and a flip out screen.  Both things that personally, I don't care about, so between the two, I will always say a D90.
> 
> As far as you returning a camera because you didn't do your research prior to the purchase, and placing the burden on the store to take back a camera that is not defective, I guess that's a personal choice.



It's called "satisfaction guarantee"!


----------



## sm4him

Honestly, I think either one will serve you well as a beginner.  I have the D5100 and my sister has the D90.  There are things that are better about hers, and things that are better about mine.
Just to name the ones that come to me off the top of my head: the D90 has an internal motor, meaning it will still auto-focus with an older AF lens. With the D5100, you can still use the AF lenses, but you'd have to focus manually. I thought that would really make me regret the D5100 purchase, but it has proven to be a non-issue, even with my poor eyesight.
The D90 has more buttons and dials to control different settings without "menu diving." Again, that really hasn't proven to be that much of a problem. I programmed the timer button on the D5100 to be the ISO control instead and have to do very little menu diving.
The D90, frankly, just *feels* a little more solid than the D5100; also you can get a battery grip for the D90, but they aren't available for the D5100 (at least official Nikon ones aren't).
The D90 has "commander mode" which allows you to use an off-camera flash a little more easily, I think (someone else can explain this better, as I don't really understand it myself, and my sister is "scared of flash," and won't use it, lol). However it works, I do know that I use an off-camera flash with my D5100, again with no real problems, with the help of wireless triggers.

On the other hand, the D5100 has the articulating screen; the D90 doesn't. The D5100 has the same sensor as the D7000, which has the capability of resulting in sharper, higher-quality images. The D5100 has decent video abilities (although I've not used it); from what I have heard, the D90 video is not as good.

If you already have the D5100, I'd say keep it; you'll be happy enough with it. If you decide to return it, the D90 is a good choice too. You really won't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Mach0

If you have the 5100 just keep it. Unless you see yourself needing commander mode, af motor, grip, or high speed sync, the 5100 will do you fine. Aside from af-s lenses, if you need a commander, you can look at a su800, or look into a decent set of wireless triggers that will trigger almost any flash.


----------



## cp24eva

Thanks for all my responses. This questioned stemmed from an in law having the d90 and him saying after the fact "You should have gotten the D90 instead" I questioned myself for a second, but the comments were reassuring. At least my decisions wasn't a horrible one. Today, my wife went and got a 35mm f1.8G lens (Nikon) so i can't wait to get home and expirement a bit.


----------



## jake337

Have you felt a d90 in your hands?  I traded my d5000 for the d90 after about a week.  Too light and plastic like.  I sure wouldn't trade my d90 for a d5100, not in a long shot.

All that being said you'll be just fine with what you have.


----------



## cp24eva

jake337 said:


> Have you felt a d90 in your hands?  I traded my d5000 for the d90 after about a week.  Too light and plastic like.  I sure wouldn't trade my d90 for a d5100, not in a long shot.
> 
> All that being said you'll be just fine with what you have.



You wouldn't trade it in simply based off of the weight and build? I mean, I guess thats cool since it seems like there aren't that many big trade offs.


----------



## Kerbouchard

DScience said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the D90 is better.  It can autofocus with older lenses and it has more external controls.  It also can command a Nikon Flash wirelessly.  A D5100 has better video and a flip out screen.  Both things that personally, I don't care about, so between the two, I will always say a D90.
> 
> As far as you returning a camera because you didn't do your research prior to the purchase, and placing the burden on the store to take back a camera that is not defective, I guess that's a personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "satisfaction guarantee"!
Click to expand...


Huh?  He didn't say where he purchased it, so you have no idea if there is a 'satisfaction guarantee'.  

He has internet, so obviously he was able to do reseach brefore hand, he agreed to a price with a store, and walked out with the product that he purchased.

I can't even fathom why somebody would expect a store to accept a used product for a full refund.  Like I said, I guess it is a personal thing.


----------



## jake337

Kerbouchard said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the D90 is better.  It can autofocus with older lenses and it has more external controls.  It also can command a Nikon Flash wirelessly.  A D5100 has better video and a flip out screen.  Both things that personally, I don't care about, so between the two, I will always say a D90.
> 
> As far as you returning a camera because you didn't do your research prior to the purchase, and placing the burden on the store to take back a camera that is not defective, I guess that's a personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "satisfaction guarantee"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  He didn't say where he purchased it, so you have no idea if there is a 'satisfaction guarantee'.
> 
> He has internet, so obviously he was able to do reseach brefore hand, he agreed to a price with a store, and walked out with the product that he purchased.
> 
> I can't even fathom why somebody would expect a store to accept a used product for a full refund.  Like I said, I guess it is a personal thing.
Click to expand...


National Camera Exchange advertises a 30 day "test ride" every time I'm in the store.  If you purchase something new it has to be returned in new condition.

I first bought a Pen epl1, then returned it for a d5100, then almost immediately returned that for my d90.


----------



## greybeard

I have the D5100 and I wish it had an internal focusing motor as it would work better with my older AF lenses.  However, if I didn't already own those older AF lenses, I wouldn't miss the motor at all.  Both cameras have there trade offs and you have to decide which one suites you the best.  For instance, I really like the articulated monitor of the D5100.


----------



## Kerbouchard

jake337 said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "satisfaction guarantee"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  He didn't say where he purchased it, so you have no idea if there is a 'satisfaction guarantee'.
> 
> He has internet, so obviously he was able to do reseach brefore hand, he agreed to a price with a store, and walked out with the product that he purchased.
> 
> I can't even fathom why somebody would expect a store to accept a used product for a full refund.  Like I said, I guess it is a personal thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Camera Exchange advertises a 30 day "test ride" every time I'm in the store.  If you purchase something new it has to be returned in new condition.
> 
> I first bought a Pen epl1, then returned it for a d5100, then almost immediately returned that for my d90.
Click to expand...

I am sorry.  I must have missed the part where he said he bought it at National Camera Exchange where, as you say, they give you a 30 day test ride.  Oh, wait, I didn't miss it.

The OP still hasn't said where he bought his camera, so at this point, discussing 'satisfaction guaranteed' or a 'return policy' is just about worthless.

In any case, the OP doesn't know enough, and based on his attitude(IMO) is unlikely to learn enough to notice the difference.


----------



## StandingBear1983

I say don't worry about it, if you don't have old lenses the D5100 is better in most areas, sensor, low light, video, flip screen, better auto focus.


----------



## coastalconn

Actually they share the same multicam 1000 AF module, fwiw.  The D5100 has the newer sensor so you can pick up maybe 1/3 stop in high iso performance.  The video is improved and for some the flippy screen thing is cool I guess.  You already have the D5100 and it is a great camera.  If your not worried about spending money in the long haul for AF-S lenses you will be fine, or if you just plan on sticking with the kit lens.  

I had the D5000 and sold it for the D90, IQ was never an issue with the sensor and still isn't.  The D90 is a vastly superior camera in terms of handling as you progress in photography.  Once I got used to 2 command wheels, and a top lcd, and the nice big bright pentaprism VF, I could never go back to a d5k series camera.  I don't have much money to throw at photography, but I have accumulated a nice collection of lenses for peanuts essentially, that are non dx if I ever go FF in the future, and non of them would AF on the smaller bodies.  

The bottom line is the D5100 is a great camera and for many people it is all they need, no one can answer the question of which one is better for you, except for you.

As far as returning the cam that is cool as it provides more refurbs in the market for bargain shoppers..

Oh and the third post I think referring to snapsort, makes me want to go on a rant, because snapsort is only a computer algorithm that doesn't take many factors into account when it comes up with the rating.  It actually uses "popularity" in the point system and it also states that both cameras have 169 lenses available.  uggg, whatever..

best of luck


----------



## cp24eva

Thanks again for all the responses. First off, Kerbouchard, why must you be so buzz Killington about whether or not I would or will return it?  That has nothing to do with my question. I bought it at best buy.  I'm sure this camera return would be the least of their worries. This return can be a deal for another user.  Anyways,  that's off top, and thanks for your consideration.  
As for functionality, I don't mind (at the moment) using an LCD display for controls.  Have 3/4 of my life is LCD controlled so I'm used to it.  I'm more concerned about quality pictures and functionality.  If the D90 pics are only marginally better than the d5100 then I might stick with it being that I am a beginner. I want to get "into" photography, but at this level I'm not sure if the difference between the two cams make a huge difference.  I'm sure some "good glass" can compensate for SOME short comings, but not all.   
My interests in photography stems from a kid on the way, family events, wedding photography on a semi pro level, and traveling pics of landscapes and strictures.   
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## jake337

Kerbouchard said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  He didn't say where he purchased it, so you have no idea if there is a 'satisfaction guarantee'.
> 
> He has internet, so obviously he was able to do reseach brefore hand, he agreed to a price with a store, and walked out with the product that he purchased.
> 
> I can't even fathom why somebody would expect a store to accept a used product for a full refund.  Like I said, I guess it is a personal thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Camera Exchange advertises a 30 day "test ride" every time I'm in the store.  If you purchase something new it has to be returned in new condition.
> 
> I first bought a Pen epl1, then returned it for a d5100, then almost immediately returned that for my d90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry.  I must have missed the part where he said he bought it at National Camera Exchange where, as you say, they give you a 30 day test ride.  Oh, wait, I didn't miss it.
> 
> The OP still hasn't said where he bought his camera, so at this point, discussing 'satisfaction guaranteed' or a 'return policy' is just about worthless.
> 
> In any case, the OP doesn't know enough, and based on his attitude(IMO) is unlikely to learn enough to notice the difference.
Click to expand...


Woa!  Just saying some places don't care.  I haven't done that with them since, unless I'm testing out used gear.


----------



## orb9220

> " I want to get "into" photography, but at this level I'm not sure if the difference between the two cams make a huge difference."



Well the problem is determining how disciplined and motivated how far you are to "Get Into" photography.

Many like myself became frustrated within the first year of the lack of controls and features of the entry cams. And many like myself ended up upgrading the body the first year which was 9 months for me. Where the money could have been used for Better glass or flash,etc... And saving me the time of learning a new camera again. Which I should be concentrated on learning photography.

I see people listing workarounds for lacking in the entry level cameras. Like no commander flash well there's optical triggers. No built in motor so instead of the $125 50mm f1.8 AF-D there is the $219 50mm f1.8G AF-S that will autofocus. So you end up paying more in the long run and what a D90 already does and more. Need a true integrated Grip for a lot of vertical shots vs. a less functions of the hybrid infrared based grips for the entry level cameras.

Try manual focus at children,wildlife,weddings and events. It's a Challenge and even more so with the smaller viewfinder of the D5100. The first thing I noticed with the D90 was that it has a Brighter (pentaprism) and Bigger Viewfinder than the (pentamirror) D5xxx entry cameras.

What is acceptable and right fit for one. May not be right fit for another. 

Keep the D5000 and may do everything that you need for next couple of years just fine. Or you may find it limiting in what you Need?

With the D90 for me was what I needed and no need for an upgrade last 3 years and for the most part curtails my lusting for a D7000.


----------



## Tkaczuk

The biggest pro about the D5100 is that it takes much better video, lighter and has the till screen.

D90 biggest pro is how it handles which doesn't really matter for a beginner. Also a af switch for primes. 

I would say the D5100 is fine, keep it, use it, and love it.


----------



## MTVision

Tkaczuk said:
			
		

> The biggest pro about the D5100 is that it takes much better video, lighter and has the till screen.
> 
> D90 biggest pro is how it handles which doesn't really matter for a beginner. Also a af switch for primes.
> 
> I would say the D5100 is fine, keep it, use it, and love it.



D5100 can handle high ISO's better as well. 

Can I ask what you mean about the AF switch for primes? I have the d5100 and with my prime lenses there is an af switch on the lens itself. You can set it to full manual focus or you can leave it on the AF switch and when you want to manually focus you just spin the focus ring - basically you don't have to use the switch to manually focus. But then again, I'm not sure that's what you are taking about.


----------



## jake337

MTVision said:


> Tkaczuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest pro about the D5100 is that it takes much better video, lighter and has the till screen.
> 
> D90 biggest pro is how it handles which doesn't really matter for a beginner. Also a af switch for primes.
> 
> I would say the D5100 is fine, keep it, use it, and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5100 can handle high ISO's better as well.
> 
> Can I ask what you mean about the AF switch for primes? I have the d5100 and with my prime lenses there is an af switch on the lens itself. You can set it to full manual focus or you can leave it on the AF switch and when you want to manually focus you just spin the focus ring - basically you don't have to use the switch to manually focus. But then again, I'm not sure that's what you are taking about.
Click to expand...


He's talking about the switch on the camera body which lets you choose AF or Manual focus for non AF-S lens.


----------



## Tkaczuk

Here is a picture of my D7000, Notice there is a switch that is for af or maunal that is on the camera. 







Some lenses do not have a af switch on the lenses like the 35mm 1.8 dx. The 85mm on the camera does not have one. So if you put that lenses on your D5100 it would be only manual focus. The D90  has that switch.


----------



## MTVision

Tkaczuk said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my D7000, Notice there is a switch that is for af or maunal that is on the camera.
> 
> Some lenses do not have a af switch on the lenses like the 35mm 1.8 dx. The 85mm on the camera does not have one. So if you put that lenses on your D5100 it would be only manual focus. The D90  has that switch.



Ok. I get it. 

I would've thought the 35 1.8g lens would have the switch on the lens. All my af-s lenses have it on the lens. The primes that I have have a m/a and m option on the lens. If its on m/a you can be in autofocus but you can switch to manual by spinning the focus ring. 

The 85mm doesn't have a focus motor so yeah it wouldn't autofocus. That switch would come in handy with my zoom lenses though! On the af-s zooms you actually have to the slide the button to manual focus otherwise the focus ring is locked.


----------



## Sublime1304

I recently sold my T3i to switch back to Nikon and my choices were either the D5100 and the D90. When buying a camera, size is important because I have larger hands but the D5100 felt top small. The D90 felt much better but of course there were other reasons why I liked the D90. For me, the D5100 felt like my T3i and I wasn't gaining much where the D90 felt like a small step up. Personally I would go for a D90 for the size, build quality, internal focus motor and it's ease of use.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

OP,

You say that you're a beginner in the land of photography.  Given that, I can't see any reason why the D5100 would limit you in any way at all.  It's a perfectly adequate camera for 80% of the photography world, and I imagine it's capable of far more than you at this point.

The way I see it, the only reason to ever upgrade your camera body is when your abilities and knowledge as a photographer provide you with the want/need to accomplish something your current hardware is incapable of (i.e. shooting 8+ frames per second for sports, shooting at ISO 6400 for a concert venue, etc.)

Apart from a situation like this, EVERY single DLSR made by the major market players is totally sufficient for the beginner photographer.

Enjoy your purchase!  If in a year or two you should find yourself limited by your gear, I'm sure there will be more than a few D7100 (by that point) available for purchase on this very forum...


----------



## Joel_W

Well, I just made that very decsion. I opted for a D90 over a D5100 for the following reasons:
Internal focus motor, as I'm looking at some older telephoto lenses down the road.
Front and back command wheels.
top screen. 
So there no reason to need to go into any menus during a shoot. 
I have no interest in video, nor do I ever plan on using the tilt LCD screen. I used it on my old P500, and it was nearly useless in daylight. 
the D90 has a Pentaprisim, v the D5100 Pentamirror, which is supposed to be brighter. 
Commander remote flash is a feature I'm very interested in. 
And the bottom line was that I got a great, great price on CGibon's 6 month old D90.


----------



## cp24eva

So, I (we...me and my wife) made the decision to take back the d5100.......and get a d7000. Reason being, I know how I am with certain types of devices, and a year from now I'll be wanting an upgrade. I'll end up saving myself the money and getting the d7000 outright. Looking at some specifications and stuff I went out on a limb and talked to a lady at Ritz camera. Also, they offered the 6 month no payment/no interest deal as well. Which we simply just paid in full.  Took the camera out to a baseball game (Nationals vs Orioles) and there were of course a ton of noticeable differences. Before I left for the game I read though the first 70 pages of the manual to get a general feel for the camera. Man, this thing is sweet. One thing that it did out the box is auto focus quicker than my d5100. of course the feel of way different and more solid. I like how the 39 focus points pop up in the sight or viewfinder. And also, there were so many functions that i can set without going into the menus on the LCD display. The only lenses that I have for it so far are a 35mm f1.4g and a 55-200mm VR f4.5G. 

Sorry Kerbouchard, I turned it back into bestbuy and so far I'm happy I did. This d7000 is sweet right now and I know I haven't even scratched the surface.  Ritz offers tons of classes and they have 4 free classes for starters and I get discounts on all of their seminars and classes. I actually already signed up seminar next month. I'm excited. reading through this manual 3 times is going to be interesting to say the least. 320 pages. 

Please don't say I messed up just because i am a beginner and I didn't buy a "beginners camera"


----------



## Kerbouchard

cp24eva said:


> Sorry Kerbouchard, I turned it back into bestbuy and so far I'm happy I did. This d7000 is sweet right now and I know I haven't even scratched the surface.  Ritz offers tons of classes and they have 4 free classes for starters and I get discounts on all of their seminars and classes. I actually already signed up seminar next month. I'm excited. reading through this manual 3 times is going to be interesting to say the least. 320 pages.
> 
> Please don't say I messed up just because i am a beginner and I didn't buy a "beginners camera"


I have no issue with you buying a D7000.  If you would have asked prior to your purchase, I would have recommended the D90 or the d7000 over the D5100.  Honestly, I never recommend the D5100.  I think it is a poor value and that there are much better options.

For you, I think you made the right choice.

The only issue I have is that you treated Best Buy like a rental store to try something out and didn't pay for it.  IMO, that is unethical and a large part of why storefronts like that are failing.  There were plenty of places you could have rented a camera to try it out to see if you liked it.  Instead, you purchased it, used it, decided to upgrade, returned it, and then bought something from a different company.  You basically turned a new camera into a used camera and walked away.  I find it unsettling that you think that is okay.  My guess, you are also a Democrat.

Like I said in my first post, the D90 is a better camera.  The D7000 is the D90's successor and is also a better camera than a D5100.

Sounds like you made the decision that works for you and picked up a better camera completely disregarding any sort of personal responsiblity for your choices.  Good for you.


----------



## Joel_W

Kerbouchard, I think that your reasoning about returning products that you don't find satisfactory, whether they're brick & Motor, or internet companies, to be somewhat outdated. Just about every company these days offers the consumer the option to return any product that they're not completely satisfied with for either an exchange or full refund depending on their posted return policy. As an example, Adorama clearly states that they have a 100% customer satisfaction policy, and even pays the freight back if you call for a UPS label rather then just following their stated return policy. 

Companies  these days fight for the consumer's business, and their loyalty as a repeat customer. Any policy which makes the consumer feel more secure in purchasing a product, knowing that they can return or exchange it if they're not completely satisfied, creates sales, which is the name of the game.  Companies offer all sorts of sales incentives  like private label merchandise, in house coupons, extended no interest payment plans, to entice you to buy from them. They've all done their homework on the return/exchange ratio to new sales. Built into each sales point is the cost to recover that ratio. 

Today those returned cameras from the major players become refurb cameras, which get resold for a smaller profit margin, but they still make a nice profit. Defective equipment is returned to the manufacture for credit which also are turned around and sold as refurbs.

BTW, even Discount Giants like Walmart, Kmart, Target, etc. all take back any and all merchandise for any reason as long as it is returned in the same condition and box as it was sold in, and with a valid receipt within their return period.


----------



## OLDSKEWL

The D5100 is a "poor value"? for body only, it is $600.00 cheaper than a D7000, and over $200 cheaper than the D90.


----------



## gryffinwings

Kerbouchard said:


> cp24eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kerbouchard, I turned it back into bestbuy and so far I'm happy I did. This d7000 is sweet right now and I know I haven't even scratched the surface.  Ritz offers tons of classes and they have 4 free classes for starters and I get discounts on all of their seminars and classes. I actually already signed up seminar next month. I'm excited. reading through this manual 3 times is going to be interesting to say the least. 320 pages.
> 
> Please don't say I messed up just because i am a beginner and I didn't buy a "beginners camera"
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issue with you buying a D7000.  If you would have asked prior to your purchase, I would have recommended the D90 or the d7000 over the D5100.  Honestly, I never recommend the D5100.  I think it is a poor value and that there are much better options.
> 
> For you, I think you made the right choice.
> 
> The only issue I have is that you treated Best Buy like a rental store to try something out and didn't pay for it.  IMO, that is unethical and a large part of why storefronts like that are failing.  There were plenty of places you could have rented a camera to try it out to see if you liked it.  Instead, you purchased it, used it, decided to upgrade, returned it, and then bought something from a different company.  You basically turned a new camera into a used camera and walked away.  I find it unsettling that you think that is okay.  My guess, you are also a Democrat.
> 
> Like I said in my first post, the D90 is a better camera.  The D7000 is the D90's successor and is also a better camera than a D5100.
> 
> Sounds like you made the decision that works for you and picked up a better camera completely disregarding any sort of personal responsiblity for your choices.  Good for you.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I have to disagree with you, by no means is the D5100 a poor choice in camera. Certainly it doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the D7000 has, but it does have the same basic image quality that the D7000 has because they both have the same CMOS sensor. To be honest you haven't said any to back up what you said that makes you not really recommend it except to say that you think the D7000 and D90 cameras are better.


----------



## Mach0

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> Honestly, I have to disagree with you, by no means is the D5100 a poor choice in camera. Certainly it doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the D7000 has, but it does have the same basic image quality that the D7000 has because they both have the same CMOS sensor. To be honest you haven't said any to back up what you said that makes you not really recommend it except to say that you think the D7000 and D90 cameras are better.



It's not a poor choice but the lack of controls and features make it a less desirable choice than the d90 or d7000. If you don't need the features then it's a fantastic camera and it will be a while before you hit its limits.


----------



## cp24eva

Although the d5100 wasn't the "wrong" choice, I believe with my spending habits that the d7000 was the right choice. I took it out to do various things this weekend and yes, I like it alot. Especially the 2 custom settings and the controls that are available with a few combo button pushes.  The continuous high speed shooting was great at the sporting events we attended this weekend.  Now I just need a better flash, tripod, and maybe a couple other lenses. Christmas will be fun this year lol.  
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## gryffinwings

Actually, that's also not exactly true. If you set it up it's got plenty of control. You have direct access to aperture and shutter speed control, just with the dial and the button, you can add ISO control to the function button, it's all in how you set up your camera and how you shoot with it, basically how good of a photographer you are to set up the camera how you want it and getting used to layout, once you've done that, I can see the D5100 being a bit better than the D90, especially if you haven't invested in lens.


----------



## khis5184

hi guys, i just want to share my experience with my d5100 as a newbie.

1st of all, i have a d5100 and im a beginner. i bought my d51 few months ago and i didnt regret buying it. i know d90 is a good camera. notice why i said good instead of better than d51? because i think they both produce nice image. here are the reasons why i chose d5100.

1 - for beginners like me, im assuming you guys dont have a collection of lenses. therefore the kit lense that comes with d51 which is 18-55mm vr will be your first. 18-55mm vr is a good lense and it does its job well. now, those people who already have a collection of lense (older lenses) that has no focus motor on it, they will benefit with the focus motor that was built in inside the d90. d5100 has no built in focus motor and it uses af-s lenses which means the focus motor is built in inside the lense, not the camera. to sum up, buy d5100 if you are totally new in photography and you dont have a collection of older lenses. if you are wanting to buy new lenses for your d5100 like zoom lense or macro lense, it may be a little expensive for now but for sure it will become cheaper in a few months/years.

2 - another reason which i like most is, it has low noise in low light. d5100 handles well in low light. i use high iso in a few occasions and even with 18-55mm vr, its ok. it satisfies me. 

3 - when it comes to the controls, i dont think d90 is better. i see that the d90 has more outer controls but i think you just need to know and get used to the controls of the d5100 for you to switch it fast or change the settings quickly. only thing i notice is the location and design of the controls. the functions are the same. if you want to test, just go to best buy and hold a d5100 and see if you like how the controls are located and designed. i think for newbies they will be able to manipulate the controls of the d5100 very well. for professionals, it wont interest them. for semi pro, i think its ok with them. as for me, ive owned the d5100 for a few months now and the controls works just fine. i can quickly change settings if i want to. i just got used to it. i held a d90 few months ago and its ok too. i just like d5100.

4 - d5100 is smaller in size. i mean for small to medium hands, its perfect. ive got medium hands and i like to hold things firm and d5100 fits well. try to hold one and see if you like it. d90 is a little bigger and heavier. 10% bigger and 20% heavier than d5100. but some may find d90 more comfortable and firm. so it really depends on you.

5 - d5100 has better video which i dont really care. however, if i need a short video clip, atleast i have 1080p video. d90 has good video but not as good as d5100.

6 - d5100 cannot auto focus with older lenses while d90 can because d90 has a built in focus motor. but if you insist, you can use older lenses for d5100 but u have to focus manually. as i mentioned above, if you have old lenses or is planning to buy old lenses as your lense line up, then u should go for d90. d5100 uses af-s lenses which means the focus motor is built inside the lense. high end af-s lenses are a little expensive for now but you can always save money and buy later. for me, 18-55mm vr lense does its job well. if u decide to stick with 18-55mm vr, you can add a 55-200mm vr as your zoom lense. it cost around $150 i guess. if u want a prime lense, you can buy a 50mm 1.8 which is around $200. this combo is good enough for a beginner up to semi pro i think. for me, im only using 18-55mm vr. i will decide what af-s lense should i buy later when im done with the 18-55mm vr. in addition, i edit my photos using photoshop. simple edit here and there and i get all my desired photos (fine and crisp photos, colorful, clear and sharp images). 

7 - now. ive read an article about having 2 focus motor (1 from body and another from the lense) is having an issue. im not sure but it says you need to turn off one of the motors. good thing about d5100 is, it has no built in focus motor and it uses the motor from the lense. so i dont need to worry. however, af-s lense are a little expensive. well, you pay for the motor inside the lense. i think it that way.

8 - d90 and d5100 has almost the same price range. d5100 is newer so i chose the newer.

for now, thats all i can think. for me, the rest are easy and should not be a big deal. personally, the secret to having a nice picture is having a good light and the correct setting. d90 or d5100, imho they both produce good image when you have the correct setting plus some tricks. for normal users like me, who likes to shoot landscapes, portraits, sometimes sports, nature and everyday activities, d5100 should be ok. its not perfect but it produces nice image if you know how to use it correctly even with 18-55mm vr and other low end lenses. with high end lenses, d5100 will be awesome. but you can think about it later. im not saying d5100 is better than d90. they both produce nice pictures. i just prefer d5100.

btw, i forgot to mention that the live view in d5100 is slow. i dont use live view not because its slow but because it makes me feel like its a point and shoot camera. i dont know if live view is a big deal for u but for me its not. for me its better to look at the viewfinder when taking a shot. i think pro users will agree with me. its steady and more accurate. most of the time, my eye is on the view finder and i frame my shots very good. then again, i use photoshop.

i hope this helps the newbies.


----------



## Mach0

^^^ if you are using a camera with an AF motor with an afs lens, the in body motor won't engage.


----------



## khis5184

Mach0 said:


> ^^^ if you are using a camera with an AF motor with an afs lens, the in body motor won't engage.


oh ok. thanks for the info. but will some issue arise when you have 2 focus motors, like blurry image or anything?
does the in body focus motor has an external switch to turn on and off? will it automatically turn off once it detects a af-s lense?


----------



## Mach0

khis5184 said:
			
		

> oh ok. thanks for the info. but will some issue arise when you have 2 focus motors, like blurry image or anything?
> does the in body focus motor has an external switch to turn on and off? will it automatically turn off once it detects a af-s lense?



Automatically...


----------



## shadowlands

Still shoot with my D90. Love it!
Keep the MB-D80 on mine and seldom take it off. Bam!!!


----------



## AaronLLockhart

D90 all the way, focus motor and larger sensor. The sensor in the 5100 is actually a better sensor, but the difference can be made up in lenses.


----------



## StandingBear1983

AaronLLockhart said:


> D90 all the way, focus motor and larger sensor. The sensor in the 5100 is actually a better sensor, but the difference can be made up in lenses.



Larger sensor?! are you kidding man? - its the same size sensor exactly. 1.5x crop.

OP - if you don't have older lenses, get the D5100, if you have older lenses get the D90, as simple as that. if your only starting in my opinion...the D5100 has better insides (guts of a D7000), but the D90 has better manual use of the camera, better control, as a noob master i would suggest getting the D5100 (because it takes time to learn to control the camera manually anyway), it is a better learning tool to get started with. and its cheaper and much newer.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

StandingBear1983 said:
			
		

> Larger sensor?! are you kidding man? - its the same size sensor exactly. 1.5x crop..



Before you go off on a condescending rant, know your facts the second your mouth opens. By your logic, all 1.5x crop bodies have the same sized sensor, and that is completely skewed information. There are 1.5x bodies that are down to 20% smaller than others, and require smaller sensors.

So

YES, LARGER SENSOR, and no, Im not kidding

http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5100-vs-Nikon_D90

1.5x is the crop factor, not the sensor size, genius.


----------



## StandingBear1983

AaronLLockhart said:


> StandingBear1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger sensor?! are you kidding man? - its the same size sensor exactly. 1.5x crop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you go off on a condescending rant, know your facts the second your mouth opens. By your logic, all 1.5x crop bodies have the same sized sensor, and that is completely skewed information. There are 1.5x bodies that are down to 20% smaller than others, and require smaller sensors.
> 
> So
> 
> YES, LARGER SENSOR, and no, Im not kidding
> 
> Nikon D5100 vs D90 - Our Analysis
> 
> 1.5x is the crop factor, not the sensor size, genius.
Click to expand...


Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

D90 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.8 mm)

D5100 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.7 mm)

0.1, WOW! such a HUGE difference! :hugs: - its the same sensor size.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

StandingBear1983 said:
			
		

> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
> 
> D90 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.8 mm)
> 
> D5100 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.7 mm)
> 
> 0.1, WOW! such a HUGE difference! :hugs: - its the same sensor size.



Even only being a tenth of a millimeter bigger, the photo sites are still larger, swallowing DoF at larger apertures.


----------



## Solarflare

Um ... 15.8mm or 15.7mm is a whooping 0.63% difference.


----------



## ulrichsd

I think that for 90% of consumers who end up with 2 lenses forever, the 18-55mm and 55-200mm, the D5100 is a great match.  The light weight of the body and lenses is considered by most normal users to be a positive, unlike most the people on this site who are masochists and prefer to carry around a minimum of 10 lbs of gear when going out 

The issue is if you plan to buy more specialized lenses in the future...  for instance macro, some off-brand lenses like the well reviewed Tokina 100mm only comes without a motor, so you are stuck with MF or paying an extra $600 for the Nikon version.  If you are looking at a 50mm you have the get the AF-S version, which is about a $100 more.  Looking at wide angle, the popular Tokina 11-16mm is an extra $100 or so for the AF-S version.  No focusing with other popular older lenses, like the 80-200mm. So that extra money for AF-S lenses adds up quick.


----------



## khis5184

guys i changed my mind. after having d5100 and shooting with it, i learned a lot. i learned so many things and now im interested to invest on cheap lenses thats competitive enough like the new lenses in the market today. d5100 is a nice camera, no question about it. but after a few months of using it, i started to realize that i can also take nicer photos with older lenses the reason why i sold my d5100 few days ago and got a d90. now i have d90. i am not saying that i dont like d5100. d5100 takes amazing shots. i just switch to d90 because i want to buy those cheap old lenses out there that can produce the same  image like the high end camera and lense. i also realized that i dont need an expensive camera and lense to make amazing shots. i need the d90 with AF motor built it so i can buy those cheap quality lenses. i saw this cheap 24mm af-d nikkor lense on ebay and im planning to buy that. that would be my prime lense. then i'll buy a zoom lense later. ill get a cheap af nikkor zoom lense of course. af-s lenses are still expensive. i mean most of them. also, when i was googling around i saw reviews of older lenses that are capable of taking amazing shots. for me, its not just the camera + me. its the camera + me + the right lense. so i decided to get the d90 and buy cheap old lenses later. i really dont care if the lense is old, i like to experience it. so i bought a used d90 with 4k actuations on ebay for $400. i was lucky. 

i chose d90 because i think i will benefit more with this camera in the future + i save money on lenses. old but amazing lenses. the savings i made will go to buying a nice pair of shoes. ^_^


----------



## StandingBear1983

AaronLLockhart said:


> StandingBear1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
> 
> D90 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.8 mm)
> 
> D5100 = APS-C (23.6 x 15.7 mm)
> 
> 0.1, WOW! such a HUGE difference! :hugs: - its the same sensor size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even only being a tenth of a millimeter bigger, the photo sites are still larger, swallowing DoF at larger apertures.
Click to expand...


Man now your just being stubborn


----------



## ulrichsd

khis5184 said:


> guys i changed my mind. after having d5100 and shooting with it, i learned a lot. i learned so many things and now im interested to invest on cheap lenses thats competitive enough like the new lenses in the market today. d5100 is a nice camera, no question about it. but after a few months of using it, i started to realize that i can also take nicer photos with older lenses the reason why i sold my d5100 few days ago and got a d90. now i have d90. i am not saying that i dont like d5100. d5100 takes amazing shots. i just switch to d90 because i want to buy those cheap old lenses out there that can produce the same  image like the high end camera and lense. i also realized that i dont need an expensive camera and lense to make amazing shots. i need the d90 with AF motor built it so i can buy those cheap quality lenses. i saw this cheap 24mm af-d nikkor lense on ebay and im planning to buy that. that would be my prime lense. then i'll buy a zoom lense later. ill get a cheap af nikkor zoom lense of course. af-s lenses are still expensive. i mean most of them. also, when i was googling around i saw reviews of older lenses that are capable of taking amazing shots. for me, its not just the camera + me. its the camera + me + the right lense. so i decided to get the d90 and buy cheap old lenses later. i really dont care if the lense is old, i like to experience it. so i bought a used d90 with 4k actuations on ebay for $400. i was lucky.
> 
> i chose d90 because i think i will benefit more with this camera in the future + i save money on lenses. old but amazing lenses. the savings i made will go to buying a nice pair of shoes. ^_^



Hopefully next week you don't decide you want a D300    JK, congrats on the newest camera and have fun w/ photography!  Don't spend to much time worrying about it, all the cameras of the last few years are great.


----------



## khis5184

ulrichsd said:


> khis5184 said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys i changed my mind. after having d5100 and shooting with it, i learned a lot. i learned so many things and now im interested to invest on cheap lenses thats competitive enough like the new lenses in the market today. d5100 is a nice camera, no question about it. but after a few months of using it, i started to realize that i can also take nicer photos with older lenses the reason why i sold my d5100 few days ago and got a d90. now i have d90. i am not saying that i dont like d5100. d5100 takes amazing shots. i just switch to d90 because i want to buy those cheap old lenses out there that can produce the same  image like the high end camera and lense. i also realized that i dont need an expensive camera and lense to make amazing shots. i need the d90 with AF motor built it so i can buy those cheap quality lenses. i saw this cheap 24mm af-d nikkor lense on ebay and im planning to buy that. that would be my prime lense. then i'll buy a zoom lense later. ill get a cheap af nikkor zoom lense of course. af-s lenses are still expensive. i mean most of them. also, when i was googling around i saw reviews of older lenses that are capable of taking amazing shots. for me, its not just the camera + me. its the camera + me + the right lense. so i decided to get the d90 and buy cheap old lenses later. i really dont care if the lense is old, i like to experience it. so i bought a used d90 with 4k actuations on ebay for $400. i was lucky.
> 
> i chose d90 because i think i will benefit more with this camera in the future + i save money on lenses. old but amazing lenses. the savings i made will go to buying a nice pair of shoes. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully next week you don't decide you want a D300    JK, congrats on the newest camera and have fun w/ photography!  Don't spend to much time worrying about it, all the cameras of the last few years are great.
Click to expand...


i think i'll take care of my d90 for a long time. this is it. i dont want to spend so much money for this hobby. d90 and some of its accessories are cheap but can do the same job like the high end so yeah. this is it. i already got the nikkor 24mm 1.8d and it works well. im really glad.


----------



## orb9220

*khis5184* 


> _"this is it. i dont want to spend so much money for this hobby."_



Ok and yay Right! I don't know how many times I said 
*"Just One More lens/body/flash/tripod/bag/Slice of Pizza!' *:mrgreen:
It's an Addiction I Tell Ya!... There is No Hope! & No End!

But congrats and yep the D90 has kept me going last 3 years and still hanging coming up on 67k clicks.
And won't be surprised if your D90 keeps ya go'in fer the next 3 years. As is quite capable camera!
.


----------



## khis5184

@orb9220
what are your lenses? can you recommend a cheap but nice lense? i need 1 medium zoom lense. maybe 55-200mm vr? what do u think?
i already have 28mm as prime. i just need 1 more, a medium zoom lense. and yes, i think i will stay with my d90 for a long time. this is it.


----------



## orb9220

khis5184 said:


> @orb9220
> what are your lenses? can you recommend a cheap but nice lense? i need 1 medium zoom lense. maybe 55-200mm vr? what do u think?
> i already have 28mm as prime. i just need 1 more, a medium zoom lense. and yes, i think i will stay with my d90 for a long time. this is it.



Came to the right guy about the 55-200vr. As is my main walkabout daily lens I use. Bought used on craigslist for $125. Shot thousands of images last 2 years with it and have 2 copies of this lens for backup purpose. And half my Getty Stock images are with that lens. So think it's pretty good for the price.  I occasionally wish for 300mm but the 55-200vr is so light,compact and less obtrusive than the 70-300vr. And the 18-200 is just too many compromises with a high price tag. If preferring wider range the 18-105vr is outstanding and can be had for $250 used. Or a discontinued 18-70 for around $150 is a classic.   

I prefer the longer more isolating subject style for my walkabout. Others may disagree and their opinions are just as valid. Comes down to preferred focal lengths for user. And there is never a wrong one. Just a wrong one for your style and your needs!
.


----------



## khis5184

wow nice pictures. did u get those with the 55-200mm vr? amazing!
ill buy 55-200mm vr as my medium zoom lense. i think its a cheap nice lense.
did u edit those pictures using a 3rd party program (photoshop, lightroom)?


----------



## orb9220

Yep using Lightroom 3.6 as Lightroom 4 is still too sluggish on my Dual Core 4gb Dual Monitors machine.
And 3.6 can be had relatively cheap on amazon.




My Desktop Working by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Many starting out put post editing skills on the back burner. When they should be developing post editing skills alongside learning camera. Post Editing skills are very important to final image results and takes the Image to the Next level!
.


----------



## tevo

I've shot both, the D90 is better. However, they are two different pricepoints, so you'll have to decide that for yourself. 

Also, if the D7000 is within your range, I recommend that.


----------



## khis5184

@tevo
what lenses can u recommend? im looking for cheap old ones that can produce a high end-like images.
i have cs5 photoshop extended with topaz. i also have lightroom 4 but i dont use it a lot. topaz is what i always use.
btw, i got these 3rd party programs for free. i tricked my pc so i can install these programs.

do u guys shoot in raw or jpeg? which is better?


----------



## ulrichsd

A 50 mm 1.8 af-d is only about $120. Amazing lens.


----------



## khis5184

ulrichsd said:


> A 50 mm 1.8 af-d is only about $120. Amazing lens.


i have 28mm 2.8 af-d.
is 50mm 1.8 af-d better than 28mm 2.8 af-d?
also, i shot in jpeg. is jpeg ok or should i shoot in raw?


@orb9220
can you please give me some basic advise on how to edit images in lightroom 3.6 (like how to start and what things should i adjust)? im still a newbie and i like to shoot landscape and portrait.


----------



## ulrichsd

khis5184 said:


> ulrichsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 50 mm 1.8 af-d is only about $120. Amazing lens.
> 
> 
> 
> i have 28mm 2.8 af-d.
> is 50mm 1.8 af-d better than 28mm 2.8 af-d?
> also, i shot in jpeg. is jpeg ok or should i shoot in raw?
Click to expand...


On a dx camera, 50mm is mild telephoto, so good for portraits, closer up people shots.  28mm is mild wide angle, so better for landscapes, general people and group shots.  So one is not better than the other, just different lenses for different purposes.  

As for RAW v. JPEG, there's a million threads on this topic.  I shoot in jpg and am happy with it but there's a ton of people who prefer raw.  Just preference and how much time you like spending editing photographs.


----------

